# Daylight savings time



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

As we pre to advance the clocks this weekend in the middle of driving snow and temperatures in the low teens, let us remember that one of the main initial selling points was to give kids more hours in the fields helping their parents with the farm. How’s that working for ya today? 😎


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Well.... if the fields were made of Ipads or tablets, it would work out great.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

ACDII said:


> Well.... if the fields were made of Ipads or tablets, it would work out great.


you got that right but don't forget the dang cell phones


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Don't get in a thumb wrestling match with any of the youth from the past 20 years...


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ox76 said:


> Don't get in a thumb wrestling match with any of the youth from the past 20 years...


Yeah, but their carpal tunnel issues at age 60 are going to be a bitxh


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to be an hour late to work on Monday, boss


----------

